# riding in a hot climate



## mack_turtle (Jan 6, 2009)

here in central Texas, we get temps over 100° F (38° C) starting in June (sometimes earlier) and often stretching into October. the humidity settles in and stays the whole time, but not as bad as on the coast (Houston is a swamp and I hate it with all my being). And it's getting worse. For this reason, I want to move somewhere a little milder. That's a topic for _another_ conversation! I can't move any time soon, so I need another method to adapt.

I moved to this region in 2004 from the Midwest, where I was used to—but not satisfied with—long, cold winters and mild summers. I spent three years in the middle of this period in Atlanta, which is very warm indeed but not as hot as Texas. when I ask people how they deal with the heat, most say "you get used to it." I've been in Texas for nearly 15 years and it's still miserable. I've been mountain biking for almost the same amount of time. I'm in decent shape.

starting in June, I gear up for my rides by filling a 24 ounce bottle with ice water, then another 24 ounce bottle with electrolyte mix, then a 3-liter hydration backpack with more cold water. I "camel up" with water for 24 hours before the ride and eat a good, healthy variety of foods. I bring "real food" snacks, along with some gels and protein bar type items.

after about 90 minutes of moderate effort riding, I am soaked from head to toe in sweat. just being outside for an hour doing nothing has the same effect because it's just so dang hot and humid. my water is used up and I am looking for a drinking fountain to keep from passing out. some of you might have to spend a summer in Texas to understand just how miserable this is, but I'm sure other places have it just as bad.

electrolyte mixes help, but not very much. I have tried a bunch of different ones, and I drink so much of it sometimes that I'm pissing pure salt by the end. I've varied the dosage and I can't feel a difference. yes, I have tried Liquid IV, Nuun, and a bunch of others. I felt no difference.

riding early might help, but I can only do that on weekends (I start work very early in the morning) and the humidity is so high early in the morning that I need gills for that. there's a very, very short window when the heat and humidity equalize in the morning to make it tolerable.

I can only physically carry so much water before my hydration supply outweighs my bike. going on short rides would help, but things get so unbearable so fast that I don't even think riding for that amount of time is worth the effort. If I can't be out on the trail for at least two hours, it seems like a waste of my time.

am I missing some medical mystery that allows some people I know to tolerate this? is it genetic? I know a few people who join me on the same rides and sip at a tiny water bottle and seem to be unfazed by the sweltering heat. I've asked them, and they have no idea why they have this lizard-esque abilities. until I find a solution, I basically hibernate in the AC for five months out of the year. what other options do I have?

sorry for the rambling post. this is really starting to make me depressed and I can't find a way out.


----------



## J.B. Weld (Aug 13, 2012)

Night rides?


----------



## dysfunction (Aug 15, 2009)

J.B. Weld said:


> Night rides?


Yep, I do early morning rides (my work is delivery based, so just start when I'm good and ready).. and night rides.


----------



## mack_turtle (Jan 6, 2009)

J.B. Weld said:


> Night rides?


the ground is so dry that it does not cool off until very late at night. it's like a brick oven that holds in heat. similar things happen in cities with a lot of stone buildings. I work in the morning, so I have to sleep some time. we do night rides during the shorter days and those are a ton of fun, though.


----------



## mack_turtle (Jan 6, 2009)

morning rides: riding in the dark when it's only 80° and 90% humidity at 4 a.m. by myself (because no one else wants to get up that early) is an option, but it's not much better. I'll need some spider web blazers though, and a firearm to keep from getting mugged. trails are in the city where a lot of people are "camping long term" in the woods. I start work at 7 a.m.


----------



## dysfunction (Aug 15, 2009)

mack_turtle said:


> the ground is so dry that it does not cool off until very late at night. it's like a brick oven that holds in heat. similar things happen in cities with a lot of stone buildings. I work in the morning, so I have to sleep some time. we do night rides during the shorter days and those are a ton of fun, though.


It makes a big difference not being baked by that damned white disk in the sky.


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

Yeah, more than about an hour when it's at the worst is pretty hard for me. 1.5 sometimes...but basically same experience as you. I don't find hydrating the night before does anything, other than make me wake up and pee during the night. I do load with electrolyte before the ride though, depending on the heat, more and more. To the point where I might take down 60oz or more prior to the ride, so I'm damn near constantly peeing during the ride, which is a hell of a lot better than not, while I continue to drink. IDK, it's pretty tough in those conditions. Afternoon is definitely the worst. And not just ice-water, but cram as much ice as you can in the camelback and bottles. I did that a few months back in Sedona when it was in the 90s and I rocked that ride so hard where my buddies took much less water and had some hydration issues.


----------



## mack_turtle (Jan 6, 2009)

dysfunction said:


> It makes a big difference not being baked by that damned white disk in the sky.


true. but because of my work schedule, I don't have much time for riding after dark. I have to sleep at some point, like a normal person.


----------



## mack_turtle (Jan 6, 2009)

today's forecast is looking very mild. this is a "cool day" for this time of year. it just gets hotter and hotter until October.








it will get a bit drier as the temperature rises, but the humidity skyrockets as soon as the sun goes down.

granted, the weather this week looks similar throughout much of the US. however, that's the difference between a "heat wave" and just living in a hot place. heat waves are waves that cool back down. this weather just settles in and stays here for months.


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

Nuun is carbonated crap. If you want your stomach feeling bad, then go for that, but it's not a real "electrolyte" deal IME. It's more of something they try to sell to people that like fizzy drinks, not real sports stuff.

Some of the electrolyte mixes are too sweet for me, I can't stand hammer. I like Vitalyte, it is not overly sweet and totally palatable for me. Just a couple scoops in a glass of water and I can put it down nothing. You also might have to go so far as to make your own, find your correct mix of magnesium, calcium and sodium chloride. Everyone is little different and sometimes the off-the-shelf mixes don't hit your target %s right.


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

And I will be down in DFW mid-July. Kinda debating bringing my bike...but probably I will. It will be harsh for sure.


----------



## mack_turtle (Jan 6, 2009)

Jayem said:


> I like Vitalyte, it is not overly sweet and totally palatable for me. Just a couple scoops in a glass of water and I can put it down nothing. You also might have to go so far as to make your own, find your correct mix of magnesium, calcium and sodium chloride. Everyone is little different and sometimes the off-the-shelf mixes don't hit your target %s right.


I'll have to try that one. yeah, Nuun is fizzy and didn't do much of me. I have tried a lot of DIY mixes with those exact salts with lime juice to make them tolerable. they seem to have no affect on me, but they might help. I still can't stay out for much more than 90 minutes without consequences while I "recover" for the next 48 hours of headaches and never-ending sweat.


----------



## dysfunction (Aug 15, 2009)

I also carry endurolytes on hot days. It's about the only Hammer product I really like. Every drink mix is too sweet for my tastes.


----------



## Dogbrain (Mar 4, 2008)

For electrolytes, I like the LMNT mix. When I looked at the numbers they seemed really high, but I actually feel great using it.

Heat + humidity is a tough combination. There is some amount of conditioning to heat. Years ago I got into hot yoga, 105F with high humidity from everyone sweating and breathing in the room. It was terrible. It got a little better as my fitness improved, but the thing that really put me over the hump was lots of sauna time. When I got to the point where I could do a half hour in a 180F sauna, the yoga room no longer felt hot. Of course it's not as intense as a hard ride and there was no sun exposure, but after all of that I do think I do better on hot days now. Admittedly our humidity is much better than yours.


----------



## mack_turtle (Jan 6, 2009)

one thing I've done lately: V8 as a post-ride drink. I keep a cold can waiting for me at the end of my ride. the regular stuff has TONS of salt and goes down nicely. Coconut water is pretty nice as well. it's still hard on my body but somehow full-strength V8 helps.


----------



## ozak09 (7 mo ago)

I wear long thin pants and long arm shirts, that are specifically for hot warm summers (like Nukeproof Blackline and a soccer Jersey). It works better for me and keeps my body hydration up. In the warmest countries on earth, people wear long clothes that are also not so tight fit, so you don't sweat out too much water.


----------



## Zeroselect (Aug 12, 2021)

During the Summer I tend to hit up Trails that are heavily wooded. The temps are much lower due to the shade. As for humidity, I just end up drinking tons of water and electrolyte drink (pocari sweat).


----------



## mack_turtle (Jan 6, 2009)

ozak09 said:


> I wear long thin pants and long arm shirts, that are specifically for hot warm summers (like Nukeproof Blackline and a soccer Jersey). It works better for me and keeps my body hydration up. In the warmest countries on earth, people wear long clothes that are also not so tight fit, so you don't sweat out too much water.


I might start doing that. Russ from Path Less Pedaled swears by long-sleeve fishing shirts. I draw the line at riding in Crocs, though.


----------



## dysfunction (Aug 15, 2009)

Keeping yourself covered with light clothing does help. Here, where it's going to be 44º today, I'll wear cotton before the monsoon really kicks in. In your case, you can't 'cheat' and use that as a cooling layer.


----------



## mack_turtle (Jan 6, 2009)

dysfunction said:


> Keeping yourself covered with light clothing does help. Here, where it's going to be 44º today, I'll wear cotton before the monsoon really kicks in. In your case, you can't 'cheat' and use that as a cooling layer.


yeah, I don't want cotton. sounds like a good way to keep the sweat—_all of it—_just outside of your body. it's like wearing a plastic bag instead of clothes.


----------



## dysfunction (Aug 15, 2009)

mack_turtle said:


> yeah, I don't want cotton. sounds like a good way to keep the sweat—_all of it—_just outside of your body. it's like wearing a plastic bag instead of clothes.


Exactly, and here.. at 10% humidity, it's like wearing an evaporative cooler.

also, why are helmets always DARK?!?!


----------



## 834905 (Mar 8, 2018)

I will echo the the night ride thing. When its over 105 here in PHX I wait for the sun to go down and strap a light on...

The other part, and hopefully this doesn't come off as rude but your attitude sounds like it may be affecting the ride. I absolutely loathed the weather in the Midwest when I lived there, and while out on rides in extreme cold or heat I had a rotten attitude about having to be subjected to weather I hated. The only way I found to get rid of that aspect was to do exactly like you're trying to do, and that is to move somewhere I actually enjoyed. Obviously the attitude thing doesn't really answer for the physical part of your discomfort and need for water, but I found that having a good attitude definitely allows me to push through a lot more discomfort. 

Hopefully you end up finding a place you like living. I remember the frustration of not being completely satisfied with where I was.


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

The last hot day I had, white sleeveless "lifting" shirt helped a lot...you get more ripped up by branches if they are close though.


----------



## mack_turtle (Jan 6, 2009)

SingleSpeedSteven said:


> I will echo the the night ride thing. When its over 105 here in PHX I wait for the sun to go down and strap a light on...
> 
> The other part, and hopefully this doesn't come off as rude but your attitude sounds like it may be affecting the ride.


this is absolutely true. good vibes have gotten me through over a decade of **** weather and it's wearing thin. I am running out of positivity to keep me going. every time I go out riding after taking every precaution I can imagine, the weather just punches me in the face and kicks me in the stomach until I can't get up. I want to have a better attitude about this, but one can only thrive on pure stoke for so long. when I want to go ride now, the first thing that comes to mind is the aftermath. much like a really bad hangover will turn most people off of drinking for a while, a post-ride, alcohol-free hangover just preemptively takes the fun out of it.

I'm going to try to find time for night riding. to make that work, there's not point in starting before 10 p.m., when curfews on most of the trails are on. I have to get up at 6 a.m. for work at the latest, so that doesn't leave a lot of time for sleeping. I think my body could pull that off once a week at most.


----------



## Monty219 (Oct 26, 2020)

Jayem said:


> Nuun is carbonated crap. If you want your stomach feeling bad, then go for that, but it's not a real "electrolyte" deal IME. It's more of something they try to sell to people that like fizzy drinks, not real sports stuff.
> 
> Some of the electrolyte mixes are too sweet for me, I can't stand hammer. I like Vitalyte, it is not overly sweet and totally palatable for me. Just a couple scoops in a glass of water and I can put it down nothing. You also might have to go so far as to make your own, find your correct mix of magnesium, calcium and sodium chloride. Everyone is little different and sometimes the off-the-shelf mixes don't hit your target %s right.


I haven’t used it in years but used to be a big fan of HEED, found it to be a little less sweet.


----------



## dysfunction (Aug 15, 2009)

I'm up at 4 to ride in the summer.

edit: seriously, if I want to ride.. I do it. I'm done by 7.


----------



## Bacon Fat (Mar 11, 2016)

I just do shorter and easier rides when it is hot and humid and I make sure I ride on trails with a lot of tree cover if it's during the day.


----------



## kpicha (Dec 20, 2003)

I feel your pain. Either riding at night, or like someone else mentioned, LMNT. I also started taking electrolyte tablets every 20 mins and that has helped. Virginia is like Houston with the humidity. Its oppressive but, thankfully, we have trees to ride under that help. Also, a lighter colored helmet and believe it or not, my road helmet is much lighter and breathes better than any of the mtn bike helmets I have, I found. I don't care if I look ridiculous in it. I'd rather look odd than have a heatstroke. I hope you find something that works for you!! Oh, also those Mission towels after a ride are a real treat, too.


----------



## Rod (Oct 17, 2007)

We have a heat wave right now. Feels like 105 and over 70% humidity. I sweat just walking outside. As others mentioned, early morning rides are key and late in the evening if you don't want to sweat as much. If you cannot do that then just embrace the suck. Start with shorter rides, work on your heat acclimation, and try to run your air conditioning a little less.


----------



## d365 (Jun 13, 2006)

Yeah, the weather is pretty brutal this week and next. Highs around 100º for two weeks here in GA, humidity lows only around 50%. Heat index tops 110º. You can try to ride early but at 80º with 80% humidity at 8am.... brutal. Not worth it to me.

I don't know how people do it. Once it gets to 90º, with our humidity, I overheat way too easily.


----------



## 834905 (Mar 8, 2018)

I think the other thing that saves us here in PHX is the ability to escape the heat at higher elevations within a couple hours drive. If I really get fed up with waking up super early or riding at night, I can take a weekend trip in basically any direction and be in cooler temps... Unfortunately that's not really an option in Austin. When you're in Austin your short drive weekend trips are pretty much just somewhere else in Texas (yucky).


----------



## DaddyFatStax (Dec 10, 2018)

Chattanoogan here, its hot and humid af. I do have the luxury of being in the woods the whole time. I'm usually fine until I stop moving, then the air strangles and the sweat sticks and drips. Maybe it's a genetic thing, my friends have a harder time in the heat than I do. My friend who spent a summer in a station wagon with me, touring different mountain bike dream spots started calling me a "heat eater." I used to live in phoenix and could ride through the summer on hot days and be just fine. Hot, but fine.

My cold tolerance on the other hand is pitiful. That same friend did much better on snow capped mountains while I was wrapped up and shivering. I've been doing ice baths and cold showers which has helped my cold tolerance quite a bit. Perhaps some sauna training would help you with the heat?

TL;DR : I feel like a little ***** in the winter time but feel super human when its sweltering heat. Maybe we all have different thermostats. I'm early 30's fwiw


----------



## mack_turtle (Jan 6, 2009)

DaddyFatStax said:


> Chattanoogan here, its hot and humid af.


Chattanooga is one of the places I've considered moving. I don't want to derail this thread with that topic, but it's interesting to compare the climate and weather of various places. Here's Austin and Chattanooga: Compare the Climate and Weather in Austin and Chattanooga - Weather Spark


----------



## DaddyFatStax (Dec 10, 2018)

I think you’d love it. I can’t recommend Chattanooga enough. I lurk a lot more than I post here, so I am privy to your riding style, as a fellow surly rider myself. I’ve bought and sold various full suspension and aggressive hard tails over the years. My quiver killer is my rigid ss Krampus, just because it fits with our trails so damn well. Your KM would be perfect. Nice people, big enough but not too big of a city, plenty of things to do off the bike as well. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

Zeroselect said:


> During the Summer I tend to hit up Trails that are heavily wooded. The temps are much lower due to the shade. As for humidity, I just end up drinking tons of water and electrolyte drink (pocari sweat).


Same except for the Pocari Sweat. Can you even buy that other than in a Japanese store?

Not to be rude, Mack, but are you overweight? Not saying the heat is not an issue if you're not, but overweight will contribute.

I've debated the morning lower temp, higher humidity vs evening higher temp, lower humidity; not sure how that works out.


----------



## mack_turtle (Jan 6, 2009)

chazpat said:


> Not to be rude, Mack, but are you overweight? Not saying the heat is not an issue if you're not, but overweight will contribute.


that is a good question. no, I'm not overweight. I could stand to lose a few pounds and become "skinny" but the last time I checked (30 seconds ago), I'm 167 pounds (more like 160 after a hot bike ride) and 5'9". when I'm really active and watching what I eat, I keep it below 160. I seem to have developed a sensitivity to gluten recently so I don't eat a ton of bread. my diet is high in protein and fats. I haven't eaten animal products in over 20 years and my last blood test showed everything looking healthy and normal. I crushed a 63 mile gravel race on a singlespeed last April and I can run without stopping for more than eight miles. the heat just drops my ability to do stuff like that by half when it's over 90°.

I regularly ride with a lot of guys with serious beer-bellies and I chalk up their endurance to having more "fuel storage" than I do.


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

Looks like we're going to get a little bit of a break here in GA thsi weekend, high of 90 on Sunday (101 on Wed) but low of 66 so I'm going out early.

I'm thinking if this heat continues I might plan on road riding if I can figure out some routes that are shady. Less intense and more "wind".


----------



## TXrocks (Apr 22, 2014)

This year has been hot. We rode Monday evening, they trail we were on "closes" at dark. It was probably still 100 when we started at 7 and rode till 9. 

I second the LMNT electrolytes. In the summer I am pretty much no caffeine after about 0800. I went through a 0.5L bottle of water with of a half a packet of LMNT on that ride and 1L out of the hip pack. This trail a 2 hour ride we end up passing the truck 3 times. If I was to venture out where I am not getting back for 2 hrs I would swap the hip pack for the backpack with the 3L bladder. 

You said you hibernate in the AC during the hot months. That is not going to help at all. Building the heat tolerance takes time, which this year was a ***** as mother nature flipped the switch from winter to simmer.


----------



## eri (Sep 4, 2012)

I have a pair of outdoor research echo hoodie in 'pebble' that I adore. Weighs nothing, vents well, the light silvery color reflects light. It has a hood and extra long sleeves so covers back of hands. Makes a massive difference in my comfort when in the hot sun. Massive.

The other colors have higher UPF but the pebble is noticeably cooler in the sun.


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

DaddyFatStax said:


> My cold tolerance on the other hand is pitiful. That same friend did much better on snow capped mountains while I was wrapped up and shivering. I've been doing ice baths and cold showers which has helped my cold tolerance quite a bit. Perhaps some sauna training would help you with the heat?


Dude, wtf? That sounds horrible.

I don't know why people think that those of us that ride in the cold like being cold or are operating cold. If we were cold, that would suck and we wouldn't last long. It's using the right clothing and there's a fairly big learning curve associated with that, stuff that works, stuff that doesn't work, etc. Common thought is to put on a bunch of layers...but that doesn't work well in active sports, because more than 2 layers creates significant moisture issues unless it's like -20 and even 2 layers can if you are using waterproof stuff. Waterproof=no breathing. But protecting extremities, toes, fingers, etc., again, decent learning curve associated and if you can master that stuff, you can ride all day comfortably. You do have to give more consideration to stopping and adjusting things and having the space for the next-heavier layer on your bike (like via a frame-bag, extra and down jackets that pack into crazy small spaces), but it's more than possible and we aren't riding cold like that. 

Protect extremities. Maximum breathability. Have extra layer. Have alternatives. These are the tenants.


----------



## TwiceHorn (Jun 18, 2014)

Even during this heatwave, it's still 90 or under before noon in DFW. The humidity can be close to a dealbreaker, though. But the last couple of days have been breezy and under 80% and made for pretty pleasant rides.

Today was kind of nasty, though. I was still out at about noon and it was above 90, and this particular trail seems to be very low, so in the woods (plus) there's little breeze (big minus). I had to take a couple of "heat management" breaks during an hour-long ride. It seems kind of silly, but actually cool/cold water seems to really refresh and rejuvenate me beyond mere hydration. I freeze half a podium chill 21 oz bottle and it will last an hour that way, cold.

But, I work from home and can more or less ride when I want.


----------



## trmn8er (Jun 9, 2011)

Southern California inland here. Heat is high now till October. We experience monsoonal moisture pretty consistently starting in July. It’s nothing humidity wise compared to Texas but temps here will be 90 to 114 or so most days. We’re about 30 miles from the coast so we do get some cooling. I’m 60 and I’m the guy who for whatever reason do not need to drink a lot. I pre hydrate as much as possible. I wear long sleeve white jersey. Also consider a white UV rated skull cap. This greatly reduces sweat getting in eyes and offers protection from intense radiation getting through vents in helmet and cooking your head. Another tip is look into a cooling vest. There are some light weight ones and they really help keep you cool. Sunscreen is automatic. Also try to soak a neck gator and it will cool your arteries in your neck. Freeze at least one bottle of water Rock hard. Use this occasionally to hydrate your core. Seek shade when you can and listen to your body. It’s no joke here. Some rides in local mountains I do it’s in 90s at 8000 feet and UV is brutal. It’s good your seeking advice and being honest with yourself and others. Be safe and take it easy! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JaxMustang50 (Jun 26, 2017)

I find coconut water helps greatly.


----------



## natas1321 (Nov 4, 2017)

I live close to you I believe here in SATX and love the summer heat as I have stated before, I usually drink a protein shake and a small coffee in the morning to get started. Then on my way to the trail I try to drink at least 0.5-1.0L of water and take 3.0L of water (w/an electrolyte mix) with me on each ride. Most of my rides are 2.5-3.5 hours unless I have time constraints. The earlier you are able to get out the better, which for me is about 3-4 days of the week I am on the trail by 8;00am as it is also less crowded, but riding in the afternoon feels about the same to me as I guess I am not really affected by the heat and sun. Most of the places I ride have a lot of tree cover so that helps, and don't be afraid to take a break if you need it.


----------



## 3blackbikes (May 4, 2011)

Anecdotally, I think heat acclimatization is similar to altitude acclimatization. It does get easier/more tolerable the more you are systematically exposed to it, but there are also some people who adjust better than others. I've lived at altitude for 20 years, first Flagstaff, AZ and now Durango. I live/sleep at 6500' and ride as high as 10-13K in the summer, and I'm always sucking wind and slower than my friends. And I keep up just fine down at 6500' in town.


----------



## 834905 (Mar 8, 2018)

3blackbikes said:


> Anecdotally, I think heat acclimatization is similar to altitude acclimatization. It does get easier/more tolerable the more you are systematically exposed to it, but there are also some people who adjust better than others. I've lived at altitude for 20 years, first Flagstaff, AZ and now Durango. I live/sleep at 6500' and ride as high as 10-13K in the summer, and I'm always sucking wind and slower than my friends. And I keep up just fine down at 6500' in town.


My buddy and I both live in the low lands, but both lived in Denver for a while. We did Monarch a couple summers ago and I was dying about 20 miles in. Like, heart rate pegged every 4 pedals… it didn’t bother him a bit. No issues at all. 

Somehow my body forgot how to function at elevation and his didn’t … so weird.


----------



## mack_turtle (Jan 6, 2009)

I went on a ride just now. it was 100° in most places, 102° on the road, and no cooler than 97° in the shade. Rode for about 90 minutes, 13 miles. I had a good time, but I was hurting at the end there. learned the hard way that one of my old routes has a fence snaking back and forth across the old singletrack, so i can't ride that one any more. got home and took a cold shower. that moment when the water hits your scalp and all that SALT hits the corners of your mouth! you realize how much you lost that way. fortunately, my wife had made a pot of ramen. mmm, sallllt.

I guess I need to adjust my attitude a bit. yes, the heat is harder on me than some people. I can at least feel better knowing that I'm just not built for that and some people are. (I'm going to popularize a saying in Texas: "y'all are part lizard!") embrace the suck, drink more water, buy some blousy, long-sleeved shirts. actively work on better acclimating my body to this. enjoy the fact that I have access to so much trail that I can ride year-round and just do shorter rides when the sun is trying to kill us all. I'm going to try some more electrolyte supplements but I think that will have a marginal effect.

at least I found a fun place to chill out and take a dip, because of lot of Austin's public pools are still closed due to "staffing shortages."


----------



## flgfish (11 mo ago)

I lost 3.5 pounds on an hour ride this afternoon in north Houston, and I consumed two liter water bottles in that period. One during the ride, one after. That’s nearly a half gallon of water in an hour, gone. I weighed myself beforehand just out of curiosity. No wonder I feel encrusted with salt… I’m going to jump in the pool now.


----------



## Mugochap (Nov 12, 2010)

mack_turtle said:


> this is absolutely true. good vibes have gotten me through over a decade of **** weather and it's wearing thin. I am running out of positivity to keep me going. every time I go out riding after taking every precaution I can imagine, the weather just punches me in the face and kicks me in the stomach until I can't get up. I want to have a better attitude about this, but one can only thrive on pure stoke for so long. when I want to go ride now, the first thing that comes to mind is the aftermath. much like a really bad hangover will turn most people off of drinking for a while, a post-ride, alcohol-free hangover just preemptively takes the fun out of it.


Hey Mack, I can totally relate. Living and riding here in the Houston area is brutal in the summers. You know the deal, 85 degrees at 7am with 100% humidity… from June - September and 95-100+ during the afternoon. It’s terrible and it saps your desire to ride. I grew up in Upstate New York and lived there until I was 22… been here in Houston for 20 years now and I still haven’t adapted. My regular riding buddies know that there is ‘Summer Steve’ and ’Normal Steve’. Summer Steve can’t ride at threshold outside and generally only is good for 2 hours of tempo riding (at most) during the summer months. Normal Steve can drop his friends on road and trails. Honestly, it flat out sucks. I generally don’t enjoy riding outside during the summer and often times stick to the trainer in lieu of an outside ride. In the summer months rides, it’s not uncommon for me to lose 7-10lbs despite drinking 1.5 bottle per hour. Insanity.

I’ve spent the last 11 years riding here and have been trying desperately to adapt and overcome. I’ve tried everything from a nutritional aspect as well as all sorts of base layers, dietary changes, pre-hydration, expensive summer specific kit, etc… nothing has worked. 

Unfortunately I’ve come to the opinion that I’m never going to fully adapt. I believe it’s something in my genetics that’s holding me back as my dad struggles in the summer heat too. So a few years back I decided to shift my hard structured rides on the trainer three days a week and then weekends I just shoot for 2 two-hour tempo rides.

But I hear ya man, my wife who doesn’t ride but loves to hike is ready to leave here too. We’re planning on staying here for another 4 years until our kiddo graduates then, we’re off to Colorado or South Dakota for good.


----------



## mack_turtle (Jan 6, 2009)

Mugochap said:


> But I hear ya man, my wife who doesn’t ride but loves to hike is ready to leave here too. We’re planning on staying here for another 4 years until our kiddo graduates then, we’re off to Colorado or South Dakota for good.


yeah, sorry to hear that. my wife is from Houston and we used to visit a lot. the humidity is definitely MUCH worse over there nearer to the Gulf. I hate that place, but the Vietnamese food is terrific. Rothko Chapel is also really cool.

you're not alone. I probably should stop saying this—because the phenomenon is eventually going to affect the value of my house when I want to sell it—but I know a lot of people who want to move away from Texas for the same reason. I'm certain that the number of people moving away does not make up for all the (weird lizard-like) people who move here every day because they can't wait to roast alive the moment they walk outside. it will make it that much easier to sell my house for 4X what I paid for it in 2014 . I don't have kids, but we're both tied to jobs here and looking for more remote-friendly jobs. after that, we plan to take some road trips to explore new places we might want to live, or at least get away during the hottest few weeks to enjoy someplace cooler.


----------



## Mugochap (Nov 12, 2010)

Yeah I can say in general it’s been a great area to live and we’ve really enjoyed our time here, but the summers are brutal… we just don’t enjoy 4-5 months out of the year due to the weather. If we didn’t have a lot of family here, we’d have moved away a few years ago while our kiddo was in elementary school. I had a great job opportunity at a company near Park City, UT back in 2018 that I passed one because we wanted continuity for our kiddo… I wish now that I’d pushed a little harder on that opportunity. Oh well, we’ll get there soon enough. 


Let me know if you ever come into the Houston area and we can catch up for a ride at one of the local trails.


----------



## J.B. Weld (Aug 13, 2012)

I think the best way to adapt to 90 degree temps and 90% humidity.is to lay low during the most brutal parts of the day in an air conditioned space. There's about 3 months here where it's mostly uncomfortable for me to ride so I suffer indoors knowing that I'll have 9 primo months to ride outside.

I think maybe I'd take up swimming for the worst months while plotting to move to an area with more tolerable humidity levels.


----------



## ibanda (Mar 16, 2018)

I do not do well in heat, and really do not do well above 94. On the weekends in July and August I typically ride at 7:00am. On the weekdays it's usually 6 or 7pm and even though it is still in the 90s waiting till the sun starts to go down helps a bit. Those weekday rides are typically 1.5 hours. The more I do them the more adapted to the heat I do get. Post ride 7-11 slurpee helps. 

For the past 20 years I have spent the last week of July in Colorado at 8,000 feet. It helps having that week of 52 degree mornings to look forward to. Often times that is the hottest week in Texas and Oklahoma. Some years there is only one week of 100 degrees and I miss it entirely. Having that one cooler week helps break up the summer and I get some of best rides all year in that week.


----------



## Suns_PSD (Dec 13, 2013)

Turn off your home ac every morning, drive with car windows down, take cold showers, reduce alcohol, hydrate well before, ditch your hydration pack and carry 2 bottles, stay out of the sun, wear wet iced lightweight jersey, train indoors with no fan in your now hot house.
Works for me. 

There is also nothing wrong with taking 3 months off from riding every summer to pursue other interests. Buy a boat, take salsa lessons, get a guitar, buy an RV and take to the river, etc.

Sent from my SM-G715A using Tapatalk


----------



## DaddyFatStax (Dec 10, 2018)

Jayem said:


> Dude, wtf? That sounds horrible.
> 
> I don't know why people think that those of us that ride in the cold like being cold or are operating cold. If we were cold, that would suck and we wouldn't last long. It's using the right clothing and there's a fairly big learning curve associated with that, stuff that works, stuff that doesn't work, etc. Common thought is to put on a bunch of layers...but that doesn't work well in active sports, because more than 2 layers creates significant moisture issues unless it's like -20 and even 2 layers can if you are using waterproof stuff. Waterproof=no breathing. But protecting extremities, toes, fingers, etc., again, decent learning curve associated and if you can master that stuff, you can ride all day comfortably. You do have to give more consideration to stopping and adjusting things and having the space for the next-heavier layer on your bike (like via a frame-bag, extra and down jackets that pack into crazy small spaces), but it's more than possible and we aren't riding cold like that.
> 
> Protect extremities. Maximum breathability. Have extra layer. Have alternatives. These are the tenants.



What sounds horrible about that? It's been working. I was able to do snow angels bare backed this last winter and keep playing outside in shorts. That's a huge win for me, training my body to adapt to harsh conditions and seeing the results. Clothing is well and good but I prefer to correct imbalances in my body first if I can. The cold training is the start of a long journey for me and I'm thrilled with the results so far.


----------



## mack_turtle (Jan 6, 2009)

solutions that I am going to try:

ride more in spite of the heat. mitigate dehydration as much as possible and otherwise embrace the heat as a "trail feature."
reduce alcohol and caffeine. I don't drink a lot but there's no such thing as "not enough alcohol," contrary to what you may have heard.
find some loose-fitting long sleeve shirts.
actively work to acclimate to the heat.*
devote the rest of my spare time to getting a job that will allow me to GTFO out of this horrible hellhole called Texas.
riding at night is not an option. I do night rides in the winter because it gets dark at 5–6 p.m., which is the only time my work schedule allows me to start a ride. riding in the dark _alone, _is unwise. it does not start to cool off on the surface here until well after 10 p.m., and I'm in bed around then so I can get up in time for work. if I can find a riding partner who wants to get up and ride with me at 4 a.m. and just live without sleeping enough, maybe. the humidity and large spiders are a big turn-off, though.

this idea of "acclimating to heat" has been a puzzle to me. I've lived in Texas with this weather for over 15 years if you take my three-year hiatus in Atlanta, which was not a lot cooler. I always hear people say that as if just living in this climate makes your body gets used to it to some degree. I do NOT keep my house very cold. I keep the AC set at 78 all day to save energy and rely on ceiling fans to avoid roasting alive, and a few degrees cooler at night so I can actually sleep. but some people in this discussion have mentioned taking an active role in making your body get used to warmer temperatures.

is there any science to this that proves it can actually work? can one reset the internal thermostat that tells my body "it's too hot! quick, force every drop of moisture to the surface STAT!" I know a few people who thrive in what I consider to be literally _lethal_ heat. is this genetic, something that just works for you? my wife wears hoodies outside when it's 88° and I think she's nuts, but that makes her comfortable. she also acts like she's going to die when it's 50°. I regularly see people riding bikes around town in actual winter _parkas_ when it's 75° and I wonder if these people are living in an alternate plane of reality where that is comfortable.

objectively speaking, though, this kind of heat is not ideal for outdoor recreational activities other than swimming. ( I hate swimming. it's gross and boring and just feels like drowning to me.) Every morning, I turn on the radio to hear the news and the meteorologist says "please don't exert yourself outdoors if you can avoid it. you can die." and they're not wrong. long term: I need to get out of here.


----------



## Suns_PSD (Dec 13, 2013)

Heat acclimation is a 2-3 week process that has to reoccur every year. About 8-12 days in the heat over 2-3 weeks is all that's needed. Physiologically speaking. If you can't ride for a period during the summer, train in a warm room so you don't lose what you've built up already. 

Regarding jerseys, I have a white long sleeve, loose fitting, vented, fishing jersey made by Huk (can find it on Amazon), and I really like it. But it's not my summer jersey unless I'm traveling somewhere cool or going to Spider.

The Huk is not nearly as cool as this white lycra/ nylon shiny tank top I wear for most summer rides. Before I ride I place this shirt in a Tupperware container with water and ice and place it in the freezer while getting my bike and drinks ready. I grab the container with the shirt if driving to a ride spot, and put it on right before riding off. The evaporative cooling effect is amazing for the first half hour. I'm usually a bit cool at first and don't even begin to feel warm until 45+ minutes in. 

Avoid the Sun completely when gearing up, waiting for friends, & so on. Temperatures on the news are all in the shade. Add 20' when under direct sun light. 

Sent from my SM-G715A using Tapatalk


----------



## UPSed (Dec 26, 2010)

The humidity is the killer for me. I can work or ride in the heat all day long but throw in anything above 50% humidity and it's all over. 
Fortunately, where I live in SoCal, it always cools off at night. I still start my rides at first light in the summer just so I don't get caught out in the heat. 
I should add I only ride on the weekends or when I'm on vacation so work or sleep conflicts are never an issue.


----------



## J.B. Weld (Aug 13, 2012)

mack_turtle said:


> riding at night is not an option.


You mean it's not an option you're willing to entertain. No offense intended but you seem quick to point out why this, that or the other thing just won't work for you.

I think heat acclimation can only get you so far, which isn't far at all. IME heat only affects you more negatively as you get older. Your logical brain is trying to tell you that it's not a great idea to go out for a ride when all other animals are chilling in the shade somewhere.


----------



## mack_turtle (Jan 6, 2009)

J.B. Weld said:


> You mean it's not an option you're willing to entertain. No offense intended but you seem quick to point out why this, that or the other thing just won't work for you.


sure, if you must split hairs on that point. it is not an option I am willing to entertain because it is so unbelievably unsafe, inconvenient, and unhealthy for me. I am not willing to entertain it for these reasons. therefore, it is not an option. thanks for cementing my decision to leave night riding for the season when the darker hours start a lot earlier, when riding is a practical option.


----------



## dysfunction (Aug 15, 2009)

If I had to ride in the daytime, in the heat. I prefer the road. At least the speeds keep you cooler.

But, I just got back about 40 minutes ago from a 2 hour ride.


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

DaddyFatStax said:


> What sounds horrible about that? It's been working. I was able to do snow angels bare backed this last winter and keep playing outside in shorts. That's a huge win for me, training my body to adapt to harsh conditions and seeing the results. Clothing is well and good but I prefer to correct imbalances in my body first if I can. The cold training is the start of a long journey for me and I'm thrilled with the results so far.


Well for one, I don't like being cold. I don't know of anyone that does that kind of stuff, and I'm talking about athletes that come from the lower 48 up to AK for events. There really is nothing to "correct", you gotta learn how to stay warm. Also, calories=warmth. If it works for you, more power to you, but it sounds like it would be horrible and not fun.


----------



## 600lbsofSin (May 20, 2021)

I moved to DFW 2 years ago from Knoxville,TN. Loved East Tennessee, also really dig Chattanooga too. The first summer hit me hard. I was surprised it effected me as much, since I have always worked outside and played outside most of my life. 

Now I can say that I’ve become acclimated, after making changes in diet and training. Weight training has made everything I do easier, can’t say its specifically helps with heat, but anyway. My wife went coo coo on a plant based diet. After a year of plants I tapped out and 180’d to animal protein diet + supplements. Big difference, no more stiff painful weak muscles, and substantially faster recovery. Not saying you have to do my diet, but my experience. Just like weight training, the diet made everything better for me. Also I don’t eat sugar.

I’ll hit on specifics you can try, now that I’ve given you a little of my background. I drink protein fruit smoothies daily with protein powder, and creatinine. Creatine is amazing for your mind and body, recovery, and bonus for hydrating muscles. Others mentioned heat exposure, I sauna 3 times a week for 15 - 30 minutes a pop. 110 outside is child’s play after 30 minutes of 170. Your body produces more heat proteins and literally makes you more heat adapted. Hate the phrase but seriously a game changer. Electrolytes for sure and don’t drink so much water throughout the the day that you piss them out. I mentioned prior that I’ve worked outside my whole life, so I’ve seen dozens of folk doing what seems logical but actually compounds the problem. Ditch the ice in your hydration pack/water bottle. Don’t chill any clothing before hand and never ever put something cool or wet on the back of your neck. That tricks your brain to raise your body’s internal temperature thus making it worse and potentially dangerous. Your body dumps heat from your palms and the bottom of your feet. Try to have thin breathable gloves or non if you can get away with it. When you stop on the trail for a brief moment take your gloves off first.

Becoming heat or cold adapted is physiologically a real thing. Sauna, hot tub, build up to a minimum of 20 minute sessions several times a week. Perhaps I’ll bump into you sometime on the trail. I ride in the late afternoons as well in hot, dusty, dreadfully windy, DFW. Good luck 

My only obstacle at this point is from allergy induced asthma since moving to DFW. Any advice from others, I’m listening.


----------



## mrallen (Oct 11, 2017)

mack_turtle said:


> sure, if you must split hairs on that point. it is not an option I am willing to entertain because it is so unbelievably unsafe, inconvenient, and unhealthy for me. I am not willing to entertain it for these reasons. therefore, it is not an option. thanks for cementing my decision to leave night riding for the season when the darker hours start a lot earlier, when riding is a practical option.


Mack, I'm in the same area and have very similar issues. When I used to ride my road bike a lot, my sweat test was 70+ ounces an hour and I'm sure it's way worse on the MTB with less airflow and more intensity. Not sure if it will help, but here are the things I've done to deal with it:

Ride early on the weekends. Due to family commitments, I can't start before 9, but I try to make that the start time. I'd go at 7:30 if I could.
Keep during the rides short, 1-1.5 hours after work and try to ride shaded trails instead of places like Brushy that in direct sunlight.
Do 2-3 indoor workouts instead of outside during the summer. Trainer, gym, etc. I basically try to give myself a chance to rehydrate.
I wear some very light, long sleeve compression tops in the summer. White ones. Yes, I look stupid in them, but they massively increase the cooling effect once they get wet. Nike or Underarmour work. Probably others out there.
This one will sound controversial, but I got rid of my 3L back pack and went with a 1.5L hip pack and a water bottle. I found that getting the extra cooling of not having that pack on my back was worth the tradeoff. I also take Salt Tabs before and after each ride with a 32oz water cup.

Doing everything helped a lot, but it's still brutal until October sometime. Early is the worst when we are less acclimated. First hot afternoon ride last year, I lost 8 pounds in 2 hours. I felt like I was in that scene from Airplane! where sweat was basically pouring out of the guy.


----------



## dysfunction (Aug 15, 2009)

Jayem said:


> Well for one, I don't like being cold. I don't know of anyone that does that kind of stuff, and I'm talking about athletes that come from the lower 48 up to AK for events. There really is nothing to "correct", you gotta learn how to stay warm. Also, calories=warmth. If it works for you, more power to you, but it sounds like it would be horrible and not fun.


I agree with this, and I used to live on the iron range.


----------



## Zeroselect (Aug 12, 2021)

chazpat said:


> Same except for the Pocari Sweat. Can you even buy that other than in a Japanese store?


You can buy it on Amazon. I just buy the big one that are for water coolers and just put it in a mason jar and scoop what i need into my water bottle.


----------



## mack_turtle (Jan 6, 2009)

the back porch on my house has a metal roof. it gets TOASTY back there. I think the garage gets hotter. might start using those as a sauna for 15 minutes a day to up my tolerance.

my gym closed because of Covid and went bankrupt. I should find another gym, but they all cost 4X what I was paying for my membership at 24-Hour Fitness. When you pay for your membership through Costco, it's only supposed to be a two-year deal. but if you buy another one, no one says anything when you renew. too bad I can't milk that any more.


----------



## GlazedHam (Jan 14, 2004)

I'm Texas too. In the early summer, I do mostly base training ...basically long, slow distance. ...mostly on the road or out in the hill country with lower temperatures, humidity, more wind. Mid summer, take those base miles to Colorado or anywhere that is not 100F all day. Late Summer, I'd call it off-season, but that makes me sound like a racer boy ...mostly lift weights and swim. The body needs a good, long rest periodically, so why not do it in the worst time of the year to ride in TX.


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

GlazedHam said:


> The body needs a good, long rest periodically, so why not do it in the worst time of the year to ride in TX.


The freezing rain?


----------



## mack_turtle (Jan 6, 2009)

Jayem said:


> The freezing rain?


yes, that 48 hours or so that we get actual winter weather (2021 calamity where 800+ people died aside) is probably the worst time to ride. it doesn't even leave a mark compared to weeks on end of 100°+ days though.


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

I agree. In the middle of summer I have to go fly airplanes at low altitude with no AC in Texas and it just drains so much out of me. Sometimes when I'm done...I can't do anything after other than just sit in one spot indoors for hours on end. I'd like to go do something outside or active, or maybe even work out indoors, but I'm so exhausted just from being outside previously that there's no way I can do it.


----------



## Kevin Matherne (Jul 27, 2021)

You got to move. I am one of those native lizards you mentioned but it is miserable for most of my friends on rides here in the Houston area this time of year. They run out of water, gels, electrolytes, and etc and I have not even touched my water most rides unless they are more than 20 miles or so here in the the Houston area. I do prehydrate some but nothing else in particular is done. I do not think it is a "acclimation" thing its just something you have to learn to deal with, can deal with, or move. Learning to deal with it is just making sure you always have enough water and ride till you can't then that's the ride whether its 10 miles or 20. I think shortened rides during these months is your answer until you can move.


----------



## GlazedHam (Jan 14, 2004)

Kevin Matherne said:


> You got to move. I am one of those native lizards you mentioned but it is miserable for most of my friends on rides here in the Houston area this time of year. They run out of water, gels, electrolytes, and etc and I have not even touched my water most rides unless they are more than 20 miles or so here in the the Houston area. I do prehydrate some but nothing else in particular is done. I do not think it is a "acclimation" thing its just something you have to learn to deal with, can deal with, or move. Learning to deal with it is just making sure you always have enough water and ride till you can't then that's the ride whether its 10 miles or 20. I think shortened rides during these months is your answer until you can move.


That's the secret ...just keep moving and don't exert yourself much.


----------



## Swolie74 (11 mo ago)

Man, I came here hoping to figure something out.. Phoenix based and despite leaving the house around 4am had to cut my last long training ride short because I couldn't pack enough water on me. I carry 4 bottles hydration mix, and a 3 liter camelback. 

I think I'm going to start driving to trail heads and keep a cooler full of replacement drinks/ice .... Back when I used to play paintball a lot I would dip a gaiter or jersey in the ice water and throw that on before heading out, would easily last long enough to play a few games... I may need to revisit that. I also just bought an indoor trainer so that way if I really can't figure it out I won't lose my base miles. I'm pretty sure even in the worst of our summers I can crank out 20-30 miles before I need to tap out.


----------



## GlazedHam (Jan 14, 2004)

The good news is that _some_ studies show that "heat" training is very effective at increasing the bloods ability to carry oxygen ...similar to altitude training. The bad news is that is unpleasant and dangerous.


----------



## dysfunction (Aug 15, 2009)

Swolie74 said:


> Man, I came here hoping to figure something out.. Phoenix based and despite leaving the house around 4am had to cut my last long training ride short because I couldn't pack enough water on me. I carry 4 bottles hydration mix, and a 3 liter camelback.
> 
> I think I'm going to start driving to trail heads and keep a cooler full of replacement drinks/ice .... Back when I used to play paintball a lot I would dip a gaiter or jersey in the ice water and throw that on before heading out, would easily last long enough to play a few games... I may need to revisit that. I also just bought an indoor trainer so that way if I really can't figure it out I won't lose my base miles. I'm pretty sure even in the worst of our summers I can crank out 20-30 miles before I need to tap out.


All of my recommendations are based on the fact that I live in the Sonoran desert  

How long are you riding? Hours, not miles. Miles aren't a good indicator for this IMO. Time and intensity is.


----------



## Swolie74 (11 mo ago)

GlazedHam said:


> The good news is that _some_ studies show that "heat" training is very effective at increasing the bloods ability to carry oxygen ...similar to altitude training. The bad news is that is unpleasant and dangerous.


 if thats true.... Leadville should one day be a cake walk for me, lol


----------



## Suns_PSD (Dec 13, 2013)

I've been doing those CTX C&D group rides. Basically it's about 17 miles with the goal to average 10.5 mph in the B group and when we head out it's 100', but mostly shaded.

It takes it's toll I gotta say. When I get home from that thing I really feel beat down.

CTX is in the middle of another record breaking heat wave that looks to match or beat the really brutal year of 2011. As much as I want to toughen up, there is something to be said for just taking the Summer off in the interest of self preservation.

Of course one of the local riders did 80+ miles on our trails on that same day.


----------



## flgfish (11 mo ago)

Suns_PSD said:


> ... that looks to match or beat the really brutal year of 2011.


It's interesting that you say that. I made the same observation the other day to a friend about the weather in South Texas. It's very, very reminiscent of 2011.


----------



## Swolie74 (11 mo ago)

dysfunction said:


> All of my recommendations are based on the fact that I live in the Sonoran desert
> 
> How long are you riding? Hours, not miles. Miles aren't a good indicator for this IMO. Time and intensity is.


5-6 hours usually all zone 2 base building... the other option I'm entertaining is riding at night, but staying up late is difficult for me. I work a morning shift so I can wake up at 3am no problem (it's what I do during the week)... staying up till 3am though, significantly harder. 

If I switch to night, I need to find some safe places to ride...


----------



## dysfunction (Aug 15, 2009)

Swolie74 said:


> 5-6 hours usually all zone 2 base building... the other option I'm entertaining is riding at night, but staying up late is difficult for me. I work a morning shift so I can wake up at 3am no problem (it's what I do during the week)... staying up till 3am though, significantly harder.
> 
> If I switch to night, I need to find some safe places to ride...


Finding a time to hit a continual 5-6 hours is gonna be tough this time of year. I'd try splitting my rides then, outside until intolerable then hit the trainer for the rest and see how that works. I dunno, that's a lot of hours to squeeze in at a time of year where it's over 100 by 10am.


----------



## GlazedHam (Jan 14, 2004)

Swolie74 said:


> if thats true.... Leadville should one day be a cake walk for me, lol


I'm doing the Firecracker 50 in Breckinridge on the 4th of July in order to test this theory.


----------



## Cleaner (Mar 23, 2004)

A phase change cooling vest may buy you a bit of an extension to your rides but the weight may negate the benefit, you would have to try it. Pro cyclist use them during warm up at races, never seen anyone ride in a race with it.

It is a limitation of your physiology and the laws of thermodynamics. The temperature is only part of the issue, the humidity in the air prevents your body from thermo-regulating through evaporative cooling of sweat from your skin. Systemic physiological impairment sets in with even a slight elevation in your core temp. You have an urge to consume water because your core temp is up and your sweating as much as your body can and the core temp keeps climbing. Once you cross the threshold for cooling capacity of the environment (air/humidity) continued exertion just keeps increasing your core temp.

I reside in Florida. I do not typically ride my MTB locally in the summer months as it is miserable. I ride on the road at sunrise and even that sucks in the summer. I am a native Floridian and I have never felt comfortable in a subtropical environment for physical exertion.

Riding at the same elevated ambient temps in the desert is physiologically less taxing as long as I have water. The evaporation of sweat in low humidity allows me to ride for hours with proper hydration. The contrast in how I feel at the same exertion level is stunning in a low humidity environment.

The military restricts outdoor physical activities during hot temps here because personnel are literally at risk of dying from overheating. Extreme caution warning begins to apply at only 84 F @ 70% humidity.

As an example:


----------



## mack_turtle (Jan 6, 2009)

thank you for that, @Cleaner . do you have a source for that calculator? I'd like to know what the "danger zone" really is on a given day.


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

You know it's bad when: https://www.yahoo.com/news/bear-dies-heat-accidentally-locking-124552416.html


----------



## dysfunction (Aug 15, 2009)

Ok, so a bear dies in a closed car. That's a new one for me.


----------



## Cleaner (Mar 23, 2004)

mack_turtle said:


> thank you for that, @Cleaner . do you have a source for that calculator? I'd like to know what the "danger zone" really is on a given day.


Heat Index Calculator


----------



## mack_turtle (Jan 6, 2009)

__
http://instagr.am/p/CfMgYJ_upMT/


----------



## Timothy G. Parrish (Apr 13, 2014)

As noted above, humidity is worse than the heat. In summer months, it can get just as hot here in SC. I ride when humidity is at it's lowest, typically an hour or two before sunset. You'll actually have some additional time until civil twilight. As a bonus the sun is not directly above you and doesn't bake you.









Sent from my brain using my hand.


----------



## mack_turtle (Jan 6, 2009)

furthermore: https://www.psu.edu/news/research/s...tures-and-humidities-high-previously-thought/

"It has been widely believed that a 35°C wet-bulb temperature (equal to 95°F at 100% humidity or 115°F at 50% humidity) was the maximum a human could endure before they could no longer adequately regulate their body temperature, which would potentially cause heat stroke or death over a prolonged exposure.
...
But in their new study, the researchers found that the actual maximum wet-bulb temperature is lower — about 31°C wet-bulb or 87°F at 100% humidity — even for young, healthy subjects. The temperature for older populations, who are more vulnerable to heat, is likely even lower."


----------



## dysfunction (Aug 15, 2009)

I must be dead then.

To be honest, that would explain some things.


----------



## mack_turtle (Jan 6, 2009)

following this report, Peloton is going to release a suppository that monitors your core temperature for you.


----------



## edubfromktown (Sep 7, 2010)

Mid Atlantic "thick air" rider here. I pedal in anything from 100 F or so on down to 10 F.

In hot weather it takes my body some time to adjust though once acclimated, I can pedal for hours. Having lived in the humid soup for most of my life I can tolerate it better than some (also played soccer in it for 3 decades). I am far more cautious when traveling to hot & dry areas out West.


Definitely prefer trails and gravel but sometimes on vacation I've gone substantial distances. I hate the reflective heat from riding on pavement and feel as though it cooks me even worse 

Most extreme heat rides I've done (riding hard tail MTB on the road): 

~46 mi out and back in 102-103 temps at NJ shore. Some folks watering their lawns doused me and filled water bottles up along the way.

75 mi round trip Outer Banks, NC pedal in mid 90 temps from KDH all the way down to the town of Ocracoke and back.

Sent from my KB2005 using Tapatalk


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

When I lived in TX (E. TX, so closer to Houston conditions), I did a lot of experimentation.

Morning rides were a hard pass. Yeah, it was coolest then, but the humidity was off the charts. To the point that I'd get soaked just standing still from the dew condensing out of the air.

Evenings worked so much better, honestly. It didn't really matter that the air temp was higher. Humidity was near its lowest point of the day, and the intensity of the sun was gone. Those two factors made _all_ the difference in the world.


----------



## 600lbsofSin (May 20, 2021)

Not, questing the science of the dangers of humid heat vs dry heat, but I operate better in humidity. While living in Tennessee, I never ran out of water on my rides. Now in Texas I always run out of water. Same when riding in California and Utah. Also as mentioned before, the humidity filtered the suns intensity. That said I’m heat adapted to Texas now, just have to find a way to bring enough water.


----------



## flgfish (11 mo ago)

Harold said:


> When I lived in TX (E. TX, so closer to Houston conditions), I did a lot of experimentation.
> 
> Morning rides were a hard pass. Yeah, it was coolest then, but the humidity was off the charts. To the point that I'd get soaked just standing still from the dew condensing out of the air.
> 
> Evenings worked so much better, honestly. It didn't really matter that the air temp was higher. Humidity was near its lowest point of the day, and the intensity of the sun was gone. Those two factors made _all_ the difference in the world.


Houston rider here, this is exactly how I deal with it as well. Mornings are awful. Evenings with a breeze are best.


----------



## malucky (Mar 7, 2015)

mack_turtle said:


> furthermore: https://www.psu.edu/news/research/s...tures-and-humidities-high-previously-thought/
> 
> "It has been widely believed that a 35°C wet-bulb temperature (equal to 95°F at 100% humidity or 115°F at 50% humidity) was the maximum a human could endure before they could no longer adequately regulate their body temperature, which would potentially cause heat stroke or death over a prolonged exposure.
> ...
> But in their new study, the researchers found that the actual maximum wet-bulb temperature is lower — about 31°C wet-bulb or 87°F at 100% humidity — even for young, healthy subjects. The temperature for older populations, who are more vulnerable to heat, is likely even lower."


Not sure if this would stand comparisons to reality. The study may point to an upper limit for average purposes, but that doesn't necessarily apply to trained athletes or people who regularly are exposed to such crazy heat. Without seeing the details of the selected participants, I can only assume that they are Pennsylvania locals, and not acclimatized to heat. Various US Military studies show different results, because they use trained individuals who are acclimatized to heat. 

My take is that within reason, pretty much any location and activity that we humans have, are survivable with common sense, and acclimatization beforehand.


----------



## Suns_PSD (Dec 13, 2013)

Have to admit, that this year my motivation to get acclimated has been missing.

It's just not that fun when it's this hot.

No biggie, it'll cool down in October and I'll be back at it hot and heavy.


----------



## Nat (Dec 30, 2003)

What's keeping you from moving? 

It's a rhetorical question; I'm sure you have your reasons. But really...


----------



## mack_turtle (Jan 6, 2009)

Nat said:


> What's keeping you from moving?
> 
> It's a rhetorical question; I'm sure you have your reasons. But really...


not sure who you're asking, but my job is here and I can't do it remotely. I currently work for a government agency that put a hard NO on FT remote work, and my duties include traveling in the state about ten times per year. I've been trying to find a job that would allow me to move for over nine months. I've had a few interviews but nothing has panned out yet after hundreds of solid, carefully curated applications.

I know every place has its drawbacks, but we're looking at the Blue Ridge mountains and regions close to it. it's a little more north and the weather is objectively a little milder. I don't want to live in some frozen tundra half of the year like Wisconsin (lived the first half of my life in places with long, cold winters, so never again) and not a scorching oven half the year like here. trying to find a happy middle ground. I'm open to suggestions but 1) my wife has to agree, and 2) I can't go anywhere until I make a career move. it's feeling more and more like I am stuck here for the long haul, even though many people (most of them half-lizards) would love to switch places with me.


----------



## Nat (Dec 30, 2003)

mack_turtle said:


> not sure who you're asking, but my job is here and I can't do it remotely. I currently work for a government agency that put a hard NO on FT remote work, and my duties include traveling in the state about ten times per year. I've been trying to find a job that would allow me to move for over nine months. I've had a few interviews but nothing has panned out yet after hundreds of solid, carefully curated applications.
> 
> I know every place has its drawbacks, but we're looking at the Blue Ridge mountains and regions close to it. it's a little more north and the weather is objectively a little milder. I don't want to live in some frozen tundra half of the year like Wisconsin (lived the first half of my life in places with long, cold winters, so never again) and not a scorching oven half the year like here. trying to find a happy middle ground. I'm open to suggestions but 1) my wife has to agree, and 2) I can't go anywhere until I make a career move. it's feeling more and more like I am stuck here for the long haul, even though many people (most of them half-lizards) would love to switch places with me.


Like I mentioned, people have their reasons. I hope everything works out well for you.


----------



## cletuslol (Sep 18, 2020)

I ride in central Texas and honestly it just sucks being in the heat sometimes so I have to embrace the suck or not ride. I've only been riding a few years but spent most of my life active outdoors.

I take a camelbak and I toss 5 scoops of tailwind mix into it which I then freeze half full (filling the rest with cold water before my ride) and also take a backup water bottle. I try to actively drink more water during the day and my go-to after afternoon rides is chocolate milk.

When it gets really hot (my last ride was at 3 PM and the "feels like" was 103F) my method is simply to pull over in the shade and take my helmet off and cool down for a minute or two. You either have to slow down to a pace where your body can keep cool or take more breaks. Some folks can keep high pace but I think that is partially a function of heart rate/fitness/age.

I find the best time to ride is 9 am to Noonish when the humidity goes down but the temp isn't too high yet.. unfortunately that doesn't leave a ton of times where I can ride so I kinda suffer through it.

When my CamelBak is done I use the water bottle reserve to make it home. I will say that I do tolerate the heat better than quite a few other riders. I did grow up here playing soccer at a high level but mostly I just make sure to pace myself


----------



## mack_turtle (Jan 6, 2009)

the last few weekends have proven to me that I can't ride in the morning. the humidity is too high for me. if I ride before noon, I can only manage an hour or so of slow, painful riding, then just limp home. later in the afternoon is much hotter, but the drop in humidity makes it possible to sweat effectively, especially in the shade.

I'm spending all the time that I am not riding trying to find a way to GTFO of Texas because this place is slowing going insane, drying up, or burning.


----------



## BujiBiker (Jun 7, 2019)

San Antonio was the first place I ever had salt stains from humidity. Growing up in Ohio, I didn’t think that was possible. Humidity sucks period. Riding in Idaho and Montana, I hate living anywhere with humidity.

I can handle heat, and cold. Add stupid amounts of airborne moisture, forget it. Temperature doesn’t matter. We can have 60 plus percent humidity at 10 * F in the winter. BS! We don’t even get that much snow. Maybe 30” the whole winter.

Find a drier climate if possible. I can’t drink enough water to stay hydrated if I’m in shape. Which I’m not. I’ve spent 47 out of 51 years in the humid hell hole of the Midwest. I really miss a drier, northern climate.


----------



## malucky (Mar 7, 2015)

I don't mind the heat, but riding requires less prep when it's 40 degrees outside.

I rode yesterday after work. Humidity was 47 percent, and it was 95 degrees f. It sucked balls, but I used 1/6 dose-strength Trioral salts in my water. and it seemed to do the trick. Tomorrow should be 101 f with 48 percent humidity after work, so I plan on adding a sour pickle (relieves cramps) and a sandwich and taking a break. I'll also add another bottle of water (2.5 liters total). In mid-spring, I do the same ride with 1 liter of water, no snacks and no breaks.

Training in the heat takes more out of you (cardio / lungs), so even if you have to pause, you're likely getting the same physical workout. I like to reward myself for hard work. If I make it in about the same time (rare), it's good enough for a couple pints with lunch at the brewery on the way home.


----------



## Sanchofula (Dec 30, 2007)

You all need to get outta that humidity!

I can ride when it's hot and all I need to do is hydrate, sweating is just away to col off when you take a breather 

When I lived in TN I went to see a cardiologist to assess my heart because I was having weird chest discomfort, my exam came back normal, he suggested I exercise less


----------



## ibanda (Mar 16, 2018)

We are having a brutal summer in Oklahoma, high will be 105 today. 9 of the next 10 days forecast to be over 100. I am starting rides at 7:00am. I try to stay inside between noon and 6:00pm, so I don't get worn down over the summer.


----------



## GlazedHam (Jan 14, 2004)

I just got back from Breckenridge where I did the Firecracker 50 without really ever breaking a sweat. Not super motivated to ride back home in 105F.


----------



## Suns_PSD (Dec 13, 2013)

Actually hit the GB with a bud yesterday morning and had a rather enjoyable time. 2 bottles, no overheating, just paced ourselves. 
Today it showed 107'.

Sent from my SM-G715A using Tapatalk


----------



## Varaxis (Mar 16, 2010)

I tried to combat heat with hydration and air flow, but all I got to show for it is heat stroke. After the workout, my body believed its natural body temp was in the 100s, and doesn't try to cool down further. I had to manually cooldown with a wet washcloth and box fan.

Hydration and strong mental will doesn't work. Trying to glorify toughness is toxic. You need gradual acclimatization. Acclimatization to heat doesn't work so well, when you are sharing living space with spoiled indoor types that keep their climate over 25° F different from outside temp, and your body acclimatizes to that so it doesn't feel overly chilly.

I've tried to combat my body's acclimatization to cool indoor temps by wearing layers, but this year I think it triggered heat rash. My sweat glands get clogged, especially on my back, and it feels like I'm getting hit by tasers when I start sweating again, seriously disrupting whatever I am doing. These bouts last for a few days. These heat rash episodes happen extremely rarely for me, like once every 3 summers.


----------



## Super E (Nov 5, 2004)

Perfect riding temps here. I have a sensitivity to heat in which I cannot take in enough fluids it seems and as hard as I try I fail after about 3-4 hours of riding in temps above 80 (dizzy, nausea, fatigue/weakness, etc.) I’ve tried so many hydration drinks and have followed all the recommendations out there (drink x-amount every 15-minutes, blah, blah, blah) all with epic failure. After many years of suffering I was recently directed to salt loss as a major factor, I now make my own drink based on what LMNT freely shares regarding their own formulation. So far it’s made a huge difference, but I’m still in the initial phases of testing.


----------



## Swolie74 (11 mo ago)

GlazedHam said:


> I just got back from Breckenridge where I did the Firecracker 50 without really ever breaking a sweat. Not super motivated to ride back home in 105F.


I just got back from San Luis Obispo where it was a high of 74* for the last 4 days... this mornings ride in +90* temps was down right miserable, it will likely be +110* for my ride home... bleh


----------



## GJmtnbike (Nov 27, 2017)

I ride at basically the same time everyday, so I deal with the temps (90-92) in the summer. Bring plenty of water, fruit, energy chews. Sucks when the sun is out, much much better when it's cloudy. I usually stop for a 10-15 minute break, about half way thru the ride.


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

So the first time I rode in TX a few weeks back I had been infected with COVID a day or two before. Didn't realize it. Had to recover there and after the quarantine period, I went back out and did a few more rides around DFW. I was in a lot weaker state then, but the common themes I found were to keep moving. Stopping was horrible. Going too hard was also not good. Pre-hydration hugely important, not water, but actually electrolyte mix with water. Then took a small frozen bottle of some concentrated mix, plus ice in the camelback. Seemed ok...but still, my god it's insane hot. I couldn't summon the courage to do like 20+ miles. I could have "gone for it" the first day, but who knows what that could have done with an active infection. When recovering I felt like I was getting a little heart-spiking and I wanted to play it safe.


----------



## GlazedHam (Jan 14, 2004)

Jayem said:


> ...the common themes I found were to keep moving. Stopping was horrible.


Absolutely keep moving. Do. Not. Stop.


----------

